# Pet Pigeons



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

I had a pair of little pigeons, one of them just flew away today morning.Would you be able to tell me if it would return back.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If they are familiar with their surroundings it is possible the bird may return. It's always best to keep pets inside or in an outdoor aviary, it's not good to let them fly outside by themselves.


----------



## Vijaya (May 14, 2009)

I am so scared now!...the pet pigeon is not aware of the surrounding


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

How did she get out?

I wouldn't worry about it, she may still find her way home.

Also I would go outside and call her (as you normally call her to dinner) and see if she is near.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Vijaya, I am sorry that you lost one of your pet pigeons. As Treesa already said, the key factor being if the pigeon is familiar with their surroundings, they will return especially when they start getting hungry. I have 9 pet pigeons and most were raised since babyhood. One of mine is an older retired racer, but he is enjoying the rest of his life in a coop/aviary set up. His son Clayton sometimes is allowed to go out and stretch his wings in the open skies, but he always returns after a few minutes, and it is always on an empty tummy. My newest rescue, a female, will fly but not very far, I rehabbed her and she has been with us for at last 3 weeks, she flies but always returns to the top of the aviary, asking to be let in.

If you are familiar with my Tooter story that can be read here on Pigeon Talk, you can see that he was gone for over 7 months and returned to me. So don't give up hope.Sometimes we learn things in life the hard way. I made changes with my small flock I maintain because of my mistake. 

There is a possibility your lost pigeon may have found a new mate and a friendly flock. I would not rule that out as well.

At any rate, keep your eyes to the sky.


----------



## Bobcat (Feb 26, 2009)

*Did you get your bird back*



Vijaya said:


> I had a pair of little pigeons, one of them just flew away today morning.Would you be able to tell me if it would return back.


Vijaya did you have any luck finding your lost bird? It's not uncommon for young birds that are a little strong on the wing to get lost the first time out and find there way back in a day or two. Anytime your letting birds out for the first time you should try and do it early in the day when there is little or no wind and avoid spooking them. Penning them on top of the loft or in front of your landing board or traps for a day or two first will help them settle and learn where to get in too.


----------



## Vijaya (May 14, 2009)

I am sorry i could get back to you all. I am really feeling low. My birdy still did not return. I am concerned as it is too weak to take care of itself. The birdy Chinu at home is always searching her. I feel sad as i cannot do much about it. Thanks for all your messages. Atleast i have hope that Minu would return home one day.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm very sorry she did not come back. Your Chinu will accept another mate soon if you find him one. Odds are very good she joined a local flock.


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

Little Pigeon.. Dove?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Vijaya said:


> *I had a pair of little pigeons*, one of them just flew away today morning.Would you be able to tell me if it would return back.


Vijaya,
I am sorry for your loss.

Justin may be right on. 
Given your description of having a pair of 'little' pigeons', are you sure you didn't have a pair of 'doves'. 
Any chance of posting a photo of them, or the remaining one?

Cindy



justin4pcd said:


> *Little Pigeon.. Dove?*


----------

